# Chains Question



## JonB (Oct 9, 2015)

I just got an Ariens Compact 24, and have installed a set of chains on it. This unit has one wheel unlocked for easier turning. Is that wheel going to drag and kick the blower off course or am I just thinking too much?

Jack


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I think it would be fine. I bet you would be disappointed without the chains more so than not. particularly if it's a one legger....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You might get a little bit of "torque steer" from the one wheel pushing but the dead wheel should just roll along fine even with chains.

IMO - If it's your first year with it you'll likely want to lock in the other wheel most of the time. Once there's some snow on the ground and it's cold it's not that hard to turn them (usually :icon_whistling.
At least in my experience with the 32" and no diff I prefer the traction advantage of having both wheels drive.

Dry pavement is a whole different animal !! That's when it feels like they are bolted to the pavement with both wheels locked :smiley-confused009:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

JonB said:


> I just got an Ariens Compact 24, and have installed a set of chains on it. This unit has one wheel unlocked for easier turning. Is that wheel going to drag and kick the blower off course or am I just thinking too much?
> 
> Jack


If it becomes a problem just move the pin and lock the wheel. Of course it won't turn around real easy but at least you'll have traction. But, if I were you I'd really try to avoid those chains if you have a nice driveway and sidewalk. They can really scratch things up in a hurry. Some will say I'm wrong but I've been blowing snow for over 20 years under many different conditions and have never had to chain up a blower. If you have bad EOD problems or have a sloped driveway or sidewalk they may be necessary but even when we did have a sloped driveway I never needed chains. If your machine is constantly spinning wheels try dropping down to a lower speed so you're not outrunning your blower's ability to remove the snow.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:sigh: I'm with you.

I'm much happier without the chains. On my old machines I plan on replacing the old "turf" tires and chains with the newer style. Haven't had any problems with traction on the machines with the new snow tires without chains including EOD.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

IMO, chains are unnecessary unless you are using the snowblower on steep slopes..
My 1971 Ariens still has its original 1971 tires:










No chains, no modern replacement tires with "aggressive tread"..
they work absolutely fine..no problems with traction at all..

of course I do also have a differential with this machine, which is a factor in traction..but still, the tires themselves have no issues at all..I have no need for chains at all, and im Western NY, between Rochester & Buffalo, one of the heaviest lake effect snow regions in the USA..

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> IMO, chains are unnecessary unless you are using the snowblower on steep slopes..
> My 1971 Ariens still has its original 1971 tires:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I really thought I was going to get major blowback with my post. Also, Mark, I've never needed them for our EOD either. I realy believe in letting the blower do the work. No need to force it.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

JonB
I would lock the other wheel. compact 24 is easy to turn even with both wheels locked in for better traction.


----------



## JonB (Oct 9, 2015)

I thank all you Gentlemen for your replies, They have helped!
One of the reasons I wanted to go with chains, is the End of Drive is a slight drop off then a steep climb up to the road, resulting in a ditch. Anyways, Thanks for sharing your experience.

Jack


----------



## laptopquestions (Oct 1, 2015)

JonB said:


> I thank all you Gentlemen for your replies, They have helped!
> One of the reasons I wanted to go with chains, is the End of Drive is a slight drop off then a steep climb up to the road, resulting in a ditch. Anyways, Thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> Jack


For what it is worth, I have found that it is better to have chains and not need them rather then need them and not have them :wavetowel2:
I frankly prefer the extra weight and traction they give over the driving wheels, particularly on slopes and in icy conditions. I have the 'modern' deep lug tires, which are great in snow, but lacking in other scenarios. YMMV


----------



## laptopquestions (Oct 1, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> If it becomes a problem just move the pin and lock the wheel. Of course it won't turn around real easy but at least you'll have traction. But, if I were you I'd really try to avoid those chains if you have a nice driveway and sidewalk. They can really scratch things up in a hurry. Some will say I'm wrong but I've been blowing snow for over 20 years under many different conditions and have never had to chain up a blower. If you have bad EOD problems or have a sloped driveway or sidewalk they may be necessary but even when we did have a sloped driveway I never needed chains. If your machine is constantly spinning wheels try dropping down to a lower speed so you're not outrunning your blower's ability to remove the snow.


Interesting in that I have had chains on *every* blower I have owned and have never regretted it for an instance. In my case, I have a tar driveway and routinely drive around the house (on grass) to clear a path in the back and front yards for walkways, pets and access to our whole house generator. I can only imagine that chains would be an issue on 'bald' concrete (leaving marks) or unfrozen (e.g. thawed) tundra that would dig up ground.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

IMHO if you need chains then you also need both wheels for traction. You're losing more by unlocking the one wheel than you're gaining by adding chains. 
I agree with the other poster that once there's some snow it won't be that hard to turn.


----------

